# BestBuy E-Mail Hoax



## geneb11 (Mar 24, 2002)

I Just received this e-mail and checked it out at BestBuy and they are aware of this hoax and here is the link about it:

http://vocuspr.vocus.com/vocuspr30/...SL=PressRelease

E-mail message

From: [email protected] (Zehir-Charlie_Goldarina) Date: Fri, Jun 20, 2003, 2:28am To:[email protected]_____.___ Subject: BestBuy Order #1095619. Fraud Alert.

Dear customer, 
Recently we have received an order made by using your personal credit card information. 
This order was made online at our official BestBuy website on 06/19/2003. 
Our Fraud Department has some suspicions regarding this order and we need you to visit a special Fraud Department page at our web store where you can confirm or decline this transaction by providing us with the correct information. 
Your e-mail address has been taken from National Credit Bureau.

Click the link below to visit a special Fraud Department page to resolve the cause of the problem. 
BestBuy.com/fraud_department.html
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ (This next line has a strike through it stating the Item's have been Puchased)
ORDER# 1095619 - STATUS: SUSPENDED 
ITEMS PURCHASED 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Item No: 73890 
CDA-9815 In-Dash CD Player/Ai-Changer Controller 
Price: $387.65 Qty: 2 Total: $775.3 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
The order listed above has not yet been processed. 
The reason for the delay in processing your order is: 
- UNVERIFIED SHIPPING ADDRESS 
- Information provided: 
Shipping 
41 WINHAM ST 
Staten Island, NY 10306 
United States 
phone# 206-337-9843 
In our effort to deter fraudulent transactions, we need your help in providing us with the correct information. Your prompt response is needed to avoid any unauthorized charges to your credit card.
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------ 
Click the link below to visit a special Fraud Department page to resolve the cause of the problem. 
BestBuy.com/fraud_department.html
-------extPart_001_0010_01C33095.9F84B28


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

Probably a sneaky way to get active email addresses for spam generation. Of course they might also be trolling for credit cards too.


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

Best Buy has sent an email to all customers warning them of this fraud attempt

Bob


----------



## Sandman (Sep 23, 2002)

This is the email from Best Buy

IMPORTANT: E-MAIL HOAX NOTIFICATION

Late Wednesday afternoon, June 18, 2003, Best Buy became aware of an unauthorized and deceptive e-mail to consumers titled "Fraud Alert." That e-mail message, which requested personal information (i.e., social security and credit card numbers), claimed to come from the BestBuy.com Fraud Department. That message was NOT from Best Buy or any of our affiliates.

Best Buy is working with the appropriate law enforcement authorities to quickly resolve the situation. We are working to shut down sites affiliated with that unauthorized e-mail and Best Buy will work with law enforcement authorities to prosecute any perpetrators involved in this illegal act to the fullest extent of the law. If you replied to the fraudulent
e-mail in any way, contact your bank and/or credit card companies immediately.

No Best Buy systems have been compromised, and our online business is secure. The privacy of your personal information is of the utmost importance to Best Buy and any information you provide to us is handled according to our Privacy Policy.

As part of the preparation for the relaunch of BestBuy.com, online purchasing will be temporarily unavailable beginning Friday, June 20; however, our product information and helpful resource articles will still be available. Rest assured, the fraudulent e-mail will not affect the launch of our redesigned Web site.

If you have any questions, call Customer Care at 1-888-BEST BUY (237-8289) or visit our Online Pressroom.

To find out more about protecting your information, visit the Federal Trade Commission's Identity Theft Web site at www.consumer.gov/idtheft.

Thank you for being a valued Best Buy customer.


----------



## Mark Holtz (Mar 23, 2002)

I got the e-mail message forwarded from another tech. If you look at the HTML mode, it points to another site, and if you hover your mouse over the link, the true URL would show up. 

Unfortunately, I saw the same type of e-mail that appeared from a major banking institution about a possible problem. Slight problem: I don't bank with that institution.


----------



## firephoto (Sep 12, 2002)

I got this on my netscape.net account yesterday. I didn't open it, but I searched the subject on usenet and saw it had been reported by someone.

area code 206 is a Seattle not New York phone number. lol


----------

